

Rate/review my start - vyew.com - web conferencing - timm5
http://www.vyew.com
We've been around for a while, but ui still needs work. Since theres been so much good criticism of other startups on HN, I thought I'd ask for reviews - specifically on product usability.
======
timm5
We've been around for a while, but the UI needs some work. Since there was so
much good criticism of others' "rate my startups", I thought I'd give it a
try. Im specifically looking for feedback on UI/Usability of the product. Thx.

